# Il regalo più bello che abbia mai ricevuto è stata/è stato



## Cassandra07

Ciao a tutti
Vorrei sapere quale di queste due frasi è quella corretta e perché :
- Il regalo più bello che abbia mai ricevuto è stata la mia macchina nuova
- Il regalo più bello che abbia mai ricevuto è stato la mia macchina nuova

Grazie per il vostro eventuale aiuto!


----------



## zipp404

Ciao Cassandra07, 

É una equazione, ossia  X = Y.

Io direi che la seconda perché il sostantivo 'regalo' è il soggetto maschile del verbo essere il cui participio passato maschile ['stato'], in questa costruzione passiva, va concordato col genere del soggetto [il regalo è stato], mentre il sintagma nominale _la mia macchina_ è il predicato nominale del verbo [il regalo più bello è stato la macchina nuova, ossia X [il regalo più bello] *= *Y [la mia macchina nuova]

Come tutta equazione però i sintagmi possono essere riordinati.  Se si riordinano le unità sintattiche dell'equazione [X = Y], ne risulta l'ordine Y = X e la seguente frase:

La mia nuova macchina è stata [=] il più bello regalo che io abbia mai ricevuto.

E che macchina è?  Una Ferrari???


----------



## alfaalfa

Cassandra07 said:


> Ciao a tutti
> Vorrei sapere quale di queste due frasi è quella corretta e perché :
> - Il regalo più bello che abbia mai ricevuto è stata la mia macchina nuova
> - Il regalo più bello che abbia mai ricevuto è stato la mia macchina nuova
> 
> Grazie per il vostro eventuale aiuto!


Il soggetto (il regalo)  è maschile.


----------



## ohbice

E' bello leggere quello che scrive zipp, è come fare un ripasso di grammatica dopo 30 o 40 anni.
Venendo al punto, anche se alfaalfa sostiene il contrario a me piace di più "Il regalo più bello che abbia mai ricevuto è stata la mia macchina nuova". 
Ripeto, non pretendo sia corretto, però al mio orecchio suona meglio.
Ciao
p

Ps: leggendo il commento di Cassandra ho pensato: proprio come 40 anni fa, di grammatica non capisco un'h.
A proposito, un h o un'h? Un'acca.


----------



## Cassandra07

Grazie per il tuo contributo Zipp!   Ma allora seguendo la regola da te enunciata dovrei dire: il regalo più simpatico che ho ricevuto è i tuoi cioccolatini. 
Oppure: il regalo più simpatico che ho ricevuto sono i tuoi cioccolatini.
A me suona più naturale la seconda.


----------



## zipp404

Cassandra07 said:


> Grazie per il tuo contributo Zipp!   Ma allora seguendo la regola da te enunciata dovrei dire: il regalo più simpatico che ho ricevuto è i tuoi cioccolatini.
> Oppure: il regalo più simpatico che ho ricevuto sono i tuoi cioccolatini.
> A me suona più naturale la seconda.



Ciao Cassandra07,

Non si tratta di una regola assoluta e universale applicabile e pertinente alla totalità di tutti i casi.  Quello che io ho fatto nel post 2 non è enunciare una regola bensì semplicemente dare una spiegazione di una frase con caratteristiche particolari, e cioé, un tipo di frase analoga a un'equazione matematica in cui il verbo (essere) è alla forma passiva, e il soggetto e il predicato nominale sono al singolare ma appartengono a generi diversi, e questo perché nessuna spiegazione, nessuna logica non può mai comprendere tutte le cose.

La frase del post 5 è un'altra cosa, non si presta alla spiegazione del post 2. 

Certo che hai ragione, va da sé che se il numero del predicato nominale è al plurale, il numero (e nella forma passiva anche il genere) del verbo copulativo si concorda con quest'ultimo (il predicato nominale).

E i cioccolatini, sono quelli di Amedei?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Cassandra07 said:


> - Il regalo più bello che abbia mai ricevuto è stata la mia macchina nuova
> - Il regalo più bello che abbia mai ricevuto è stato la mia macchina nuova


Sono entrambe corrette. Il verbo _essere_ può essere concordato sia con il soggetto sia con il nome del predicato. Personalmente, come oh, bice, in questo caso preferisco la prima soluzione.


zipp404 said:


> il verbo (essere) è alla forma passiva


Il verbo _essere_ non ha forma passiva. "È stato" è, semplicemente, il passato prossimo


----------



## zipp404

Pat (√2) said:


> Sono entrambe corrette. Il verbo _essere_ può essere concordato sia con il soggetto sia con il nome del predicato. Personalmente, come oh, bice, in questo caso preferisco la prima soluzione.
> 
> Il verbo _essere_ non ha forma passiva. "È stato" è, semplicemente, il passato prossimo



Esatto. Che sbadataggine!  _É stato_ è passato prossimo.  Grazie per rammentarmelo. Non sapevo che _essere _si può concordare sia con il soggetto sia con il nome del predicato.  Grazie della correzione.


----------



## Lituano

Chiedo scusa, ragazzi. E non sara` meglio se diro`: "Il regalo piu` bello che abbia mai ricevuto ERA la mia macchina nuova"? E nessun problema! No?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lituano said:


> Il regalo più bello che abbia mai ricevuto ERA la mia macchina nuova


No, l'imperfetto non funziona  Il presente, piuttosto: "Il regalo più bello che io abbia mai ricevuto è la mia macchina nuova" (o "la mia nuova macchina"... non so...).

*@zipp* Prego. Siamo qui per questo


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Pat, non capisco perche` non funziona (?)...  C`e` la concordanza dei tempi: "abbia mai ricevuto" - il congiuntivo passato, "era" - l`imperfetto...  Scusa, un altro esempio: "Il regalo che ho ricevuto (il passato prossimo) era (l`imperfetto) la mia macchina nuova". Funziona benissimo! No? Se no, allora perche`?
P.S.  Ancora a proposito di cocordanza dei tempi: "Il regalo che ho ricevuto  a d e s s o   E` la mia macchina nuova"; "Il regalo che ho ricevuto  i e r i   ERA la mia macchina nuova". No? 

P.P.S.  Se si puo` ancora un esempio: "Il ragalo e` la mia macchina nuova"; "Il regalo ERA la mia macchina nuova". Non posso capire  perche` non funziona l`imperfetto (?). Se c`e` una regola  ditemi, per cortesia! Grazie.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lituano said:


> Ciao Pat, non capisco perché non funziona (?)...  C'è la concordanza dei tempi: "abbia mai ricevuto" - il congiuntivo passato, "era" - l'imperfetto


Ciao, Lituano  L'indicativo imperfetto e il congiuntivo passato _si detestano_. Quando hai l'indicativo imperfetto nella proposizione principale, non usare _mai_ il congiuntivo passato nella proposizione subordinata. Vai con il congiuntivo imperfetto o trapassato, a seconda, ma stai alla larga dal congiuntivo passato.
Nella frase che abbiamo ad esempio, dovrai dire: "La mia macchina nuova _era _il regalo più bello che _avessi mai ricevuto_".

Sono certa che esistono già discussioni su questo tema. Adesso cerco e linko  Ehm... non ho trovato nulla di specifico. Ti metto questo link all'enciclopedia Treccani. Guarda sotto _3.2 Subordinata al congiuntivo o al condizionale._


----------



## Lituano

Il Treccani l`ho letto... Non penso che sia questo caso... Guarda, Pat,  se questa frase la dividiamo in mente cosi`: il regalo piu` bello che abbia mai ricevuto - la prima frase;  e` la mia macchina nuova - la seconda frase. E poi, se due parti le uniamo in una frase intera  allora tutto va bene, tutto e` logico. Che ne dici? Ciao.


----------



## Nino83

Lituano said:


> "Il regalo piu` bello che abbia mai ricevuto ERA la mia macchina nuova"? E nessun problema! No?



No, perché stai parlando del regalo più bello che hai ricevuto dal passato fino ad oggi. 
L'imperfetto si usa per le azioni abituali/ripetute nel passato. 
Ci sarà un perché se in tutte le lingue romanze si usa o il presente o il passato prossimo e in inglese (non conosco altre lingue germaniche, ma penso sia lo stesso) il passato prossimo (present perfect) in questi casi. 
C'è un collegamento con il presente. Ancora oggi è il regalo più bello, tra quelli ricevuti. 
In questi casi o si utilizza il presente o il passato prossimo.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Nino, penso di aver capito. Grazie. Il mio problema e` che i tempi passati della lingua lituana (anche di quella russa che conosco  bene) sono diversi da quelli italiani...  Saluti!


----------



## Nino83

Chiaro. Sono sistemi abbastanza diversi. 
In generale: 
- aspetto imperfettivo = azioni passate abituali/ripetute i cui effetti non perdurano nel presente 
- aspetto perfettivo = azioni passate singole (non abituali/ripetute) i cui effetti non perdurano (passato remoto) o perdurano (passato prossimo) nel presente. 

Saluti


----------

